# Web Easy Pro



## lawhaus13 (May 9, 2008)

I built a new website using web easy pro 7. When I upload to server, some of the images or distorted. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome lawhaus13, :wave:

There could be many different reasons. The best thing to do is post the code and/or a link to the site (preferably a link to the site). That will allow us to look at your images and code to find a possible fix for you.

Hopefully we can help you out.


----------



## lawhaus13 (May 9, 2008)

go to my website www.silsbeefpc.org and scroll all the way down to the bottom. you will see a link New FPC Website Under Construction. click on the link and you will see the new site. thanks


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Not really versed in Web Easy Pro, but I can deffinetly point some issues out with the code. 

The reason your main header image is distorted is it's getting stretched out, both width and height. See the code below.


```
img#e1              { /* images/silsbeefpc001001.... */
	position        : absolute;
	left            :   0.00pt;
	top             :   0.00pt;
	[B]width           : 600.00pt;
	height          : 198.00pt;[/B]
	}
```
In the above code it's giving your image a width of 600pt which on my screen factors to 1000px. The image size is actually only 800px so the 1000px is pulling the image wider then it should be thus distorting it. The 198pt translates to 330px on my screen (The image height is only 264px, distorting even more). I keep stating my screen because there are so many factors when it comes into converting pt to px. Not sure if it's easy to change a value from pt to px in Easy Web Pro. Perhaps someone with more knowledge on that paticular program can help. You can always edit this within notepad too, but can be confusing if you don't know how to read html/css code.

So it looks like the image was created for a 800px wide site, but web easy pro (to fit all the content) has stretched it out to 1000px (roughly). Check into the settings and see if you can play around with the different size box's (divs). Most of the box's(divs) are larger then the content in them.

Hope this makes sense. If you need any more help or guidance with this please let us know.


----------



## lawhaus13 (May 9, 2008)

thanks


----------

